# Hotels/Guest House/B+B in Liverpool?



## Mr Retro (Feb 1, 2006)

I’m bringing my old man and Mother to The British Open in Royal Liverpool for his 60th Birthday. 

Even at this stage all the hotels I see on the internet are booked. 

Does anybody know of a good guest house or pub etc that may not be so well known and so perhaps not booked out? I really don’t want to have to stay in Manchester or Wigan and haul all the way to Liverpool in the morning.

Thanks


----------



## tangerinedream (Feb 1, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> I’m bringing my old man and Mother to The British Open in Royal Liverpool for his 60th Birthday.
> 
> Even at this stage all the hotels I see on the internet are booked.
> 
> ...



whatever you do, avoid the one on Edge lane, across from the texaco garage in Kenny. I have never, ever seen a more godforsaken place in my life.


----------



## rosa (Feb 2, 2006)

try looking here 
And if the Adelphi's booked up,count yourself as having had a very lucky escape. just cos they've been on the telly doesn't mean they haven't got a fucking rancid kitchen.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2006)

There is a fantastic hotel in the Albert dock, next to the Beatles museum. I forget the name, so that's probabley not much use, but it has great service, great rooms and decent prices.


----------

